# paint peeling on brand new 2012 cruze rear bumper side.



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

looks like your car was hit with something.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

it would be very unlikely the car was hit with something right in the gap between the bumper and the body there where the paint is peeling, you may have thought that white mark in the pic was a scratch or something like that but it is not, it was just a light reflection the camera picked up. if you click on the pic and enlarge it you can see exactly what is going on.. 

or maybe your saying the car was hit with something kind of hard and the bumper flexing caused that to happen, i hope that is not the case. besides this there is not a flaw on the car that i can find. it's pretty hard to say why this is going on but hopefully they will fix it, i don't want the paint to start peeling off the bumper.

hopefully they will fix this, i wish that i would have noticed it sooner i have only had the car for 3 or 4 days


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dannylightning said:


> so i brought my car home and the next morning when i woke up i went out to to the driveway to wash it and waxed it, while waxing the car i notice on the passenger side of the rear bumper, where the top of bumper meets the body of the car there is some paint that is actually peeling off of the car, the car has 25 miles on it when i test drove the car. i am thinking if i take it back to the dealer they will probably fix it right ??? i should have time to take it up Monday and see what happens i have the car on lease, if it is problem free for the next 3 years i will probably buy the car out after the lease but if i don't if this paint starts peeling off i know they will charge me on the lease and it was like this when i got the car. it looks like the bumper needs to be removed to fix this though. the little gap between the body of the car and the bumper is where i see the paint peeling.. i put up a few pictures of this issue




dannylightning,
I would like to congratulate you on your Cruze!! It really is a great car! I understand your concern with this issue. I would suggest that you take your Cruze to your dealer and have them look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Most likely was just an air bubble in the paint that hadnt completely dried when it was installed on the car.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

that very well could have been a paint bubble, what ever the cause was the car is in the shop and they did not give me any hassle about it at all., got a 2012 impala loaner with 10k miles on it for the next 3 days or so. to be honest i don't like any thing about the impala except for the large trunk, hopefully i get the car back sooner than later. but i am just glad its getting fixed.


thanks Stacy for the concern about the paint issue., :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a rental impala a few months ago while my front end was being repaired.. there was a mishap with a department of aging shuttle. I liked the power but hated how big the thing was.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay! Glad to hear the dealer is fixing this without hassle!


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

just talked to the dealer, my car should be done today, probably pick it up tomorrow morning if it is done on schedule, 

some kind of bracket was installed incorrectly that holds the rear bumper on. that was making the bumper rub on the body of the car causing the paint to peel in that spot. so they fixed the issue with the bumper rubbing and fixed the paint..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dannylightning said:


> just talked to the dealer, my car should be done today, probably pick it up tomorrow morning if it is done on schedule,
> 
> some kind of bracket was installed incorrectly that holds the rear bumper on. that was making the bumper rub on the body of the car causing the paint to peel in that spot. so they fixed the issue with the bumper rubbing and fixed the paint..




dannylightning,
I am very happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get this issue fixed for you in a timely manner. Thank you for the update! Please let me know how everything turns out. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## msimsi10 (Jun 24, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> so i brought my car home and the next morning when i woke up i went out to to the driveway to wash it and waxed it, while waxing the car i notice on the passenger side of the rear bumper, where the top of bumper meets the body of the car there is some paint that is actually peeling off of the car, the car has 25 miles on it when i test drove the car. i am thinking if i take it back to the dealer they will probably fix it right ??? i should have time to take it up Monday and see what happens i have the car on lease, if it is problem free for the next 3 years i will probably buy the car out after the lease but if i don't if this paint starts peeling off i know they will charge me on the lease and it was like this when i got the car. it looks like the bumper needs to be removed to fix this though. the little gap between the body of the car and the bumper is where i see the paint peeling.. i put up a few pictures of this issue



I am having a very similar issue but the paint is rubbing off of my bumper right under the tail lights. I think the bumper was also not fitted properly because the other 5 Cruzes i looked at all had an appropriate spacing and were not touching at all. The Dealer is fixing it right not but these issues are absurd for a month old car... I hope the paint doesn't start rubbing off where yours is next..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

msimsi10 said:


> I am having a very similar issue but the paint is rubbing off of my bumper right under the tail lights. I think the bumper was also not fitted properly because the other 5 Cruzes i looked at all had an appropriate spacing and were not touching at all. The Dealer is fixing it right not but these issues are absurd for a month old car... I hope the paint doesn't start rubbing off where yours is next..


Hey there,

I apologize for this. Please feel free to let us know what the outcome at the dealership was, and if you have any further questions or concerns. I would be happy to look into this further for you. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

